# Shower--> Morning vs Night



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Title says it all. Morning, Night, Both, or Mid-day

Its a night for me.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I always shower in the morning.

Whether I do at night or not depends upon whether or not there's company.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

hard to believe anyone prefers NIGHT SHOWER. WTF


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I like to shower in the morning. I sweat when I sleep, so... I would rather get up and be nice a clean before I go somewhere.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

When I wake up I closely resemble the undead, so I always take a shower in the morning.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Morning. It's gotta be. I'd feel so gross if I just got up and went about my day without a shower.


----------



## Nikolai (Jul 20, 2011)

I always shower at night, a bit before I go to bed. It's not like my bed is disgusting, and I wake up smelling just as clean as when I went to bed.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Night. Just makes more sense to wake up clean and wash the day away after you done romped and frolicked in the world.


----------



## Clear (Sep 21, 2011)

I can see the merits of showering at night, and I tried it for a while... But in the end, I always go back to showering in the morning. I sweat at night, and a shower really helps me to wake up in the morning. It's a good start to the day.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

It makes hot in the Caribbean so you definitely shower morning and evening or EVERYONE will smell you...lol


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I like takin both


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I prefer them at night... not sure why exactly, but the atmosphere is so much better at night.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer night showers because in the morning all I can think is, "I hate mornings." Drinking something hot and eating breakfast is about the most I can manage. 

Besides, if I shower the night before, that means I can sleep longer and be out the door 20 minutes after waking (if required).


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

I let the rest of the house fight over morning vs. night and I sneak in when the house is empty. Plus that way I don't have to go out or to bed with my hair wet.. it's very heavy and takes FOREVER to dry.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I tend to be too tired at night to shower then, plus would have terminal bed head if I slept on wet hair.

I take morning showers because I have to prior to going out (to work).

Given my druthers though, if I am not being forced to get anywhere at an insanely early houor, I tend ot prefer a shower in the middle of the day, after I have slowly gotten awake and fed.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning with soap and shampoo. Night just water, or just enough soap to knock the dirt/sweat off.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I take showers right before bed (at night), and here's why:
-It makes me feel better and relaxes me so I can fall asleep.
-I'm not in a rush at night.
-It gives my skin time to get moisture back overnight, which is good because putting makeup on dry skin sucks and I have yet to find a facial lotion I love.
-My hair is really fine and straight. I don't like blowdrying it, but if I let it air dry just in the morning going about my day, it is flat as hell. I twist it up while it's wet after I shower at night, sleep like that, and by the morning it is dry and has volume.
-If I oversleep it's not a big deal because I'm not worried about not being able to shower that day.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Both is a must for me, sometimes I'll take three showers. in the morning and at night to hibiclens and one midday if I can just because it feels sooooooooo good.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Anytime. I love to shower. Mmmm mm.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Shower makes me sleepy, so I do it at night.


----------

